# nibo lighter review...



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

For those who were waiting on my review of the nibo lighter....the first one I got was junk and fell apart the day after I got it...but I "fixed" it and it 'works' sorta. The second one is doing well. I keep it in the box it came in and so far so good. The tank is small though, so if you're at a herf, carry a can of butane. For under $20...yeah I don't know if I'd buy one again


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not one that normally says "thanks for the review", but THANKS FOR THE REVIEW!
hopefully this will help keep fellow smokers from being frustrated with yet another subpar example of a lighter.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Im glad I read this, the last time I was at my B&M I tried to buy one of these but it wouldn't light when I tried, and the owner refused to sell a defective product.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry you had to be on the crap end of that deal but I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for taking 1 for the team.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I had the same experience........................:tpd:
Bought one off E-Bay cheap and broke it the same day! Definitely a worthless piece of crap!


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

I was shopping for a new lighter last week and looked at the Nibo.

The guy in the shop quickly warned me about them. Guess they only have one left because it is the only one in the lot they got that worked. No one wants to buy it after they learn this and they are not in a hurry to sell it.

I spent more money and got a Corona Old Boy. I am very happy with it and do not regret my purchase.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bilder said:


> I spent more money and got a Corona Old Boy. I am very happy with it and do not regret my purchase.


those are very weel worth the money, and i've thought about buying another one. i got one as a gift a few years back at Xmas from "drrgil" here, and bought a different IM Corona right before, which they don' make anymore... still both are great lighters.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bilder said:


> I spent more money and got a Corona Old Boy. I am very happy with it and do not regret my purchase.


i plan to


----------



## dademoss (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I ALMOST picked one up. 

I will save for a real Old Boy instead.


----------

